# New Audi Dealer Discounts



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have arranged a discount with all *FIVE* Audi dealers in the Audi South West Group.

The discount is specific to TTOC members and available only on production of a current TTOC membership card.

The discount is *10% on both parts and labour* but cannot be used in conjunction with any other Audi offer.

Website: http://www.audisouthwest.com

The dealers concerned are:

Exeter Audi

Plymouth Audi

Newton Abbot Audi

Taunton Audi

Barnstaple Audi

I hope that this will be of benefit to local TTOC members.

Brian


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice one [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well done Brian [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

absoluTTely excellenTT, Brian 8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done Brian, with the cost of motoring these days it all helps.


----------

